# Old Aqua Clear 500.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hello there. i have a very old ac 500. it looks diffrent then the ones they make now. on the lid of the ac 500 it says aqua clear 2000.
and on the filter tube that gos in water there is a round knob to ajust the flow rate. does anyone else have this old style ac? i got the aqua clear from a pet store that was closeing and he sold me 2 used 40gals with a multi tier stand that has 3 places to stack the aquariums. he also gave me the aquaclear with them. and he had a lot of 20gals for sale for like $12 each with filter and heater set up. but i didnt bother. i payed $50 for everything he gave me. anyways. the point is that i bought a new ac 500 yesterday and i relized that the older one flows harder than the newer one. it filters faster. if anyone has one of these older style ac's i would like your imput on this.im not really sure how old it is.


----------

